# Mercury Detoxification -- Anyone doing this?



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

Is anyone else doing mercury detoxification? I'm taking 50mg of DMPS every 4 hours per the Dr. Andrew Hall Cutler protocol. Since I've had my amalgam fillings out and detoxed for about a year, I've had about a 75% reduction in all of my mental health problems. I still suffer from anhedonia and the remaining social anxiety, and I'm going to try Parnate for that during my detox. 

As most of you know, mercury is a potent NMDA agonist, and Dr. Cutler says that 95% of relevant tests he's done for depression patients showed they were mercury toxic. 

It's nearly impossible to test for mercury using the methods that most doctors use (blood, urine, fecal, hair) because they only show acute exposures. Also, the DMPS push is very dangerous because you end up redistributing all that mercury that wasn't excreted. The way Dr. Cutler tests is by using hair mineral derangement. Mercury is the only element that causes mineral derangement, though pregnancy can do this, too. I'd like to note that mercury is ubiquitous in the environment and used in vaccines as well, so most of us are toxic whether we'd like to admit that or not. For me it was a wonderful realization because I found a group of people who had cured their mental illnesses and I knew I would get there, too. 

Anyway, three years ago I was diagnosed as having Pure O OCD, Bipolar II, PTSD, and SAD. I haven't had a manic episode since I had the amalgams removed, and my depression is no longer suicidal and debilitating...it's merely anhedonic. As most of you know, even mild anhedonia is extremely problematic when you want to live your life normally. I'd also like to note that my chronic fatigue is nearly gone, too. 

I would highly recommend safe, low-dose mercury detox to anyone who is miserable like I was. It can't hurt to get that toxin out regardless of your mental state.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I worked at a light bulb recycling factory for a couple months. When we toured the first couple days we didn't wear protective gear. They then took our mercury levels several weeks later. Mine was around 2 and they said to be worried around 5 or 6. The effects of Mercury show up long after exposure. It takes high exposures of Mercury over long periods of time to be dangerous.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Does swallowed fillings count? I had a couple swallowed when i was a kid. If that stuff so toxic why the hell they used it in dental fillings?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Does swallowed fillings count? I had a couple swallowed when i was a kid. If that stuff so toxic why the hell they used it in dental fillings?


Yes, it causes brain damage. Look up the developmental age you took it, and decide if you have some related issues. They don't use it in dental fillings anymore, or they are not supposed to.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

ourwater said:


> I worked at a light bulb recycling factory for a couple months. When we toured the first couple days we didn't wear protective gear. They then took our mercury levels several weeks later. Mine was around 2 and they said to be worried around 5 or 6. The effects of Mercury show up long after exposure. It takes high exposures of Mercury over long periods of time to be dangerous.


And you believe _them_? Them, those guys who own a big box of mercury? It's toxic at _any_ amount.


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

No, they *definitely* still continue to use mercury in dentistry.

The mercury vapor is released from the amalgams constantly and is inhaled and incorporated into the blood stream and then the organs.

The exposures show up long after, but often they don't indicate whether or not you have a high body burden since the mercury has distributed to your tissues (usually the ones highest in sulfur like the adrenal glands, the thyroid, and your myelin). In all likelihood the mercury that you inhaled from the factory went to your brain, where it absolutely cannot be tested for without doing an autopsy.

People freak out when they hear about this, but honestly it's the most hopeful thing you could wish for when you're depressed because it really does explain the problem and present a solution. You want to know where this "chemical imbalance" is coming from that your pdocs claim you have? Learn the biochemical effects of mercury on the brain and you will see that it lines up perfectly.

Check out the studies done by the University of Calgary showing how radioactive mercury distributed to all organs of the body something like a month after amalgam fillings were placed (this study was done on a primate since their chewing habits are similar). They show the MRIs, and they are very telling.

I know that I was severely mercury poisoned by my dental fillings because of mineral derangement. You can also do the urine porphyrin test if your amalgams are still in place. My symptoms abated almost instantly after removal of amalgams and continue to abate with detoxification.

After I had my amalgams placed-- and I only had three!--at 18 years old. I began to decline intellectually (I was valedictorian in HS, participated in spelling bees, honor society, tested at a 12th grade reading level at age 8, yadda yadda yadda) to the point that I forgot how to spell common words, couldn't focus to read, had difficulty carrying on conversations because not only was I extremely anxious and depressed, I was exhausted all the time. I always had this little voice in my head that said "I want to die. I want to die." Constantly. I couldn't go to the grocery store without panicking. I developed ADD, which was really strange having been such an avid reader and having had such a calm demeanor for all of my life.

I went to doctors, counselors, psychiatrists and received a variety of different diagnoses. I even went to a psychiatrist at Columbia University. I have had a lot of things happen to me in my life (I was orphaned, abused, etc.) but it didn't make sense that my sister (who also experienced the same things) was perfectly happy, well-adjusted and healthy and I was a wreck.

I also had chronic fatigue, hypnagogic hallucinations and sleep paralysis, back pain, brain fog, a compromised immune system, insomnia (stayed up until 4am, woke up at 1pm), tingling in my fingers and toes, floaties in my vision, chemical sensitivies...In total, I had 63 symptoms and I had just been fired from my part-time job because I was too sick.

Well, that went on until I was 23 and I started learning about mercury toxicity from doctors like Dr. Boyd Haley, the former head of the Chemistry department at the University of Kentucky, Dr. Christopher Shade, a chemist who specializes in mercury toxicity, and Dr. Andrew Hall Cutler, a biochemist from Princeton who developed a treatment for depressed patients. I found a ton of other people who experienced the exact same symptoms.

Well, I started that protocol, and I'm well on my way to a CURE. I have a job now, I don't have suicidal thoughts EVER, never have manic episodes (I had one manic episode post-amalgam removal, and none since. I kind of miss them!) I am almost completely physically able save for slight fatigue, like I said, I have residual anxiety and anhedonia, but Dr. Cutler says the protocol usually takes 2-5 years and I'm only on year 1. I don't cry anymore, and the rejection sensitivity is pretty slight. I don't fear going outside, either.

Some people are genetically more susceptible to mercury poisoning because they lack the gene to properly detoxify using the body's natural metal detoxifier-- glutathione. The more toxic you are, the more compromised your detoxifying pathways become, and it just accumulates. Again, it's in vaccines (thimerosal), fish, water, air, etc. so you can't rule it out by saying "I don't have amalgams!"

The degree to which the American population has been poisoned is really mindblowing. I had a complete paradigm shift when I realized the criminality of the FDA and ADA. Other metals cause mental illness, too, but not to the same extent. Look up "manganese madness." We are the modern-day mad hatters.

Anyway, here are some studies to back up what I'm saying. I have done years of research if you have any questions. It's my favorite subject.

1) Patrick Störtebecker, Associate Professor of Neurology, Karolinska Institute , Stockholm. Mercury Poisoning from Dental amalgam‑ a hazard to the human brain, Bio-Probe, Inc. ISBN: 0-941011001-1 
(2) D.L.Smith,"Mental effects of mercury poisoning",South Med J 71:904-5,1978. 
(3) A.C.Bittner et al, "Behavior effects of low level mercury exposure among dental professionals", Neurotoxicology & Teratology, 1998, 20(4):429-39.
(4) R.L.Siblerud et al, Psychometric evidence that mercury from dental fillings may be a factor in depression,anger,and anxiety", Psychol Rep, v74,n1,1994 ; & Amer. J. Of Psychotherapy, 1989; 58:575-87; & Poisoning and Toxicology compendium,Leikin & Palouchek, Lexi-Comp,1998,p705
(5)M.Henningsson et al,"Defensive characteristics in individuals with amalgam illness", Acta Odont Scand 54(3): 176-181,1996.
(6) Y.X. Liang et al,"Psychological effects of low exposure to mercury vapor",Environmental Med Research, 60(2): 320-327, 1993; & T.Kampe et al, "Personality traits of adolescents with intact and repaired dentitions",Acta Odont Scand,44:95-,1986; & R.Kishi et al, 1994, Residual neurobehavioral effects of chronic exposure to mercury vapor", Occupat. Envir. Med., 1:35-41.
(7) D. Echeverria et al, Neurobehavioral effects from exposure to dental amalgam" FASEB J, Aug 1998, 12(11):971-980.
(8) "Do amalgam fillings influence manic depression?",Journal of Orthomol.. Medicine, 1998, www.depression.com/news/news_981116.htm
(9) U.F.Malt et al, "Physical and mental problems attributed to dental amalgam fillings", Psychosomatic medicine, 1997, 59:32-41. (99 cured)
(10) Virkkunen M, Huttunen MO; Evidence for abnormal glucose tolerance among violent offenders, Neuropsychiobilogy, 1982, 8:30-40; &(b) Markku I, Virkkunen L; Aggression, suicidality, and serotonin, J Clinical Psy 1992, 53(10): 46-51; & (c) Assessment of chronic neuropsychological effects of mercury vapour poisoning in chloral-alkali plant workers. Bosn J Basic Med Sci. 2002 Dec;2(1-2):29-34. Pranjic N, Sinanovic O, et al.
(11) Haut MW; Morrow LA; Pool D; Callahan TS; Haut JS; Franzen MD. Neurobehavioral effects of acute exposure to inorganic mercury vapor. Appl Neuropsychol 1999;6(4):193‑200.
(12) B. Windham, Children's neurological conditons: the toxic exposure connection, 2001,
www.flcv.com/indexk.html (over 150 peer-reviewed studies referenced)
(13) Psychometric Evidence that Dental Amalgam Mercury may be an Etiological Factor in Manic Depression. Siblerud, Motl and Kienholz. J. Orthmol Med. vol 13 no 1 p 31 ff (1998).MMPI-2 scores for 11 subjects with amalgams removed vs 9 with amalgams in.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Read my posts & you'll find out how screwed up I am.

Want to guess how many amalgam fillings I have? None, as I have no fillings at all.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

GotAnxiety said:


> If that stuff so toxic why the hell they used it in dental fillings?


It's used because it's very durable & easy to work with compared to the alternatives.

It's used because few believe such fillings pose any health risk -- and this controversy has been around as long as I can remember.

Many would say amalgum filling scare tactics are nothing more than a way for dentists (with questionable ethics) to replace perfectly good fillings with new ones. I'm sure some people feel better after getting rid of their mercury fillings -- it's called the placebo effect.

Question: how exactly does a dentist remove a toxic filling without releasing a massive amount of toxins?:stu

If you think a patients exposure to mercury is high, keep in mind that dentists work with this stuff all the time. Does anyone believe dentists feel it's unsafe yet choose to put themselves in harm's way by frequent work place exposure?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

The amount released from amalgam fillings is so tiny it shouldn't make a difference. Your body naturally expels this type of mercury over time. The only mercury that is tough for the body to expel is methylmercury found in fish. It's still removed but very slowly. So if you're consuming it regularly it will build up.

But yah the irony from all these people who preach cleansing and other things is that they are big on herbal products. Herbal products are known to contain more mercury than anything else out there.



> A paper by Professor Roger Byard published in the US-based _Journal of Forensic Sciences_ outlines the highly toxic nature of many herbal substances, which a large percentage of users around the world mistakenly believe are safe.
> "There's a false perception that herbal remedies are safer than manufactured medicines, when in fact many contain potentially lethal concentrations of arsenic, mercury and lead," Professor Byard says.


The funniest thing that these people do are "colon cleanses". It is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read about. They truly do not understand how the human body works. Ahh well. *shrug*


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> It's used because it's very durable & easy to work with compared to the alternatives.
> 
> It's used because few believe such fillings pose any health risk -- and this controversy has been around as long as I can remember.
> 
> ...


Agreed. More mercury is released during the removal process at once than there would be over the entire period of time that you had it in place.

These same people preach about how vaccines have mercury and they are dangerous, but they don't realize it's a bound form called thiomersal which metabolizes into ethyl mercury which is completely harmless and expelled.

Gotta love placebo effect.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

j a m said:


> And you believe _them_? Them, those guys who own a big box of mercury? It's toxic at _any_ amount.


The state law? Yes, I believe it.


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> It's used because it's very durable & easy to work with compared to the alternatives.
> 
> It's used because few believe such fillings pose any health risk -- and this controversy has been around as long as I can remember.
> 
> ...


Actually, 50% of dentists are now mercury-free. Even the FDA has come forward to say that dental amalgam releases mercury vapor, so dentists removing the amalgam fillings are removing the source of a _neurotoxin_, not a "perfectly good" filling.

Dentists remove these fillings using the protocol set forth by the International Academy of Oral Medicine and Toxicology which requires:

1. Keeping the fillings cool during removal (air and water cooling)
2. Cutting the Amalgam into Chunks
3. Use a high-volume evacuator
4. Provide the patient with an alternative source of air
5. Use a rubber dam
6. Remove gloves and clean the patient's mouth
7. Immediately clean up
8. Use additional air purification
9. Filtering air in the operatory

The World Health Organization (WHO) released its final report on dental amalgam, and has taken a stance against the use of mercury in dentistry.

From the World Health Organization's Policy Paper, they state:
Mercury is highly toxic, especially when metabolized into methyl mercury. It may be fatal if inhaled and harmful if absorbed through the skin. Around 80% of the inhaled mercury vapour is absorbed in the blood through the lungs. It may cause harmful effects to the nervous, digestive, respiratory, immune systems and to the kidneys, besides causing lung damage. Adverse health effects from mercury exposure can be: tremors, impaired vision and hearing, paralysis, insomnia, emotional instability, developmental deficits during fetal development, and attention deficit and developmental delays during childhood. *Recent studies suggest that mercury may have no threshold below which some adverse effects do not occur.*

If you'd like to read how dental mercury vapor is converted to methylmercury in the gut by Candida Albicans, there are many studies. Here are two: 
"Transformations of inorganic mercury by Candida albicans and Saccharomyces cerevisiae"; Applied and Environmental Microbiology, Jan 1991; 57:1:245-247; S Yannai; I Berdicevsky, L Duek; Dept. of Food Engineering and biotechnology, and Unit of Microbiology, Faculty of Medicine, Technion-Israel Institute of Technology

"The methylization of mercuric chloride by human intestinal bacteria"; Experentia, 31:9; 1975; Sept 15, 1064-5; IR Rowland; P Grasso; MJ Davies; British Industrial Biological Research Association, Woodmansterne Road, Cashalton, Surrey, SM5 4DS, England.

I would like to note, however, that all forms of mercury are toxic regardless of what you've heard. This has been common knowledge since antiquity.


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Agreed. More mercury is released during the removal process at once than there would be over the entire period of time that you had it in place.
> 
> These same people preach about how vaccines have mercury and they are dangerous, but they don't realize it's a bound form called thiomersal which metabolizes into ethyl mercury which is completely harmless and expelled.
> 
> Gotta love placebo effect.


I wonder why the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services has a Vaccine Injury Compensation program?

In 1977, 10 of 13 infants treated in a single hospital by topical application of thimerosal for umbilical cord infections died of mercury toxicity.

"You couldn't even construct a study that shows thimerosal is safe. It's just too darn toxic. If you inject thimerosal into an animal, its brain will sicken. If you apply it to living tissue, the cells die. If you put it in a petri dish, the culture dies. Knowing these things, it would be shocking if one could inject it into an infant without causing damage." ----Dr. Boyd Haley, Professor and Chair, Dept. of Chemistry, University of Kentucky and one of the world's leading authorities on mercury toxicity.

"A July 2000 report from a National Academy of Sciences study states that 60,000 children are born at risk for adverse neuro-developmental effects each year due to their mothers' exposure to methyl-mercury. A Center for Disease Control and Prevention study in March 2001 (in Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report) indicates that about 10% of American women of child-bearing age are at risk for having a baby born with neurological problems due to in utero mercury exposure (statistically representing about 375,000 babies/year). The fact that amalgams are most likely the major contributor to the mercury levels in American citizens should be clearly presented to the public. Yet all the American public hears is concerns about mercury in fish."---Boyd Haley, Ph.D. (Testimony Before the House Government Reform Committee)


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> The amount released from amalgam fillings is so tiny it shouldn't make a difference. Your body naturally expels this type of mercury over time. The only mercury that is tough for the body to expel is methylmercury found in fish. It's still removed but very slowly. So if you're consuming it regularly it will build up.
> 
> But yah the irony from all these people who preach cleansing and other things is that they are big on herbal products. Herbal products are known to contain more mercury than anything else out there.
> 
> The funniest thing that these people do are "colon cleanses". It is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read about. They truly do not understand how the human body works. Ahh well. *shrug*


I don't do colon cleanses. I use the chemical chelator DMPS which binds to the mercury that is trapped in the body and allows the body's detoxification pathways to excrete it. I use it on the half-life, even through the night to ensure that the mercury doesn't redistribute. Of course it's not fail safe, about 10% of the mercury that is "picked up" by the chelator causes will be dropped back into the blood stream. 10% is clinically insignificant when 90% of this toxin is being excreted.

Yes, many "herbal products" contain mercury. Particularly chlorella, which has an affinity for mercury in nature and therefore is unwise to use for detoxification. Cilantro is a dithiol (a compound having two thiol groups) and therefore it is a _true chelato_r. The problem here is we don't know the half-life of its active ingredient, so it's wise to avoid this one, too.

The amount of mercury that is released over the life of ten mercury fillings is enough to poison a lake. People with the compromised ability to excrete heavy metals because they are lacking sufficient glutathione accumulate the mercury in their tissues. Again, candida albicans which is naturally found in the human gut, converts the mercury vapor to methylmercury. The main factors determining whether chronic conditions are induced by metals appear to be exposure and genetic susceptibility.

The half-life for mercury in the human brain is over 20 years. Elemental mercury vapor is transmitted throughout the body via the blood and readily enters cells and crosses the blood-brain barrier, and the placenta of pregnant women, at much higher levels than inorganic mercury and also higher levels than organic mercury. Significant levels are able to cross the blood brain barrier, placenta, and also cellular membranes into major organs such as the heart since the oxidation rate of Hg0 though relatively fast is slower than the time required by pumped blood to reach these organs. Thus the level in the brain and heart is higher after exposure to Hg vapor than for other forms. While mercury vapor and methyl Hg readily cross cell membranes and the blood-brain barrier, once in cells they are rapidly oxidized to Hg+ inorganic mercury form that does not readily cross cell membranes or the blood brain barrier readily and is responsible for the majority of toxicity effects. Thus inorganic mercury in the brain has a very long half life.

World Health Organization held a proceeding (which was the report of a meeting of toxicologists and environmental health specialists), the conclusion of that group was that the average person in the industrial world with an average number of amalgam fillings, and no occupational exposure to mercury would absorb between 3 - 17 μg per day, with an average of 10 μg, from the fillings; 2.3 μg from all dietary sources; and 0.3 μg from all other environmental sources.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

ourwater said:


> The state law? Yes, I believe it.


I don't blame you for believing them, but laws are usually legislated with business interests as the bottom line, not the health of citizens. Personally, I feel studies that are not commissioned by interests are more believable that what some state law implies. I would hesitate to entrust my health to lobbyists.

What state is this bulb business in?


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Read my posts & you'll find out how screwed up I am.
> 
> Want to guess how many amalgam fillings I have? None, as I have no fillings at all.


I have a friend who has never had any amalgam fillings, yet her hair tests and urine tests showed extremely high levels of mercury, lead, manganese, uranium and tungsten. She lived near an air force base, 36 miles from a nuclear testing site, a tungsten smelter, and a coal power plant. She has severe schizoaffective disorder, didn't learn how to read until she was 15, is dyslexic and frequently has bouts of suicidal ideation. Her sister and one of her best friends committed suicide. Hilary Clinton visited the town to better understand why there was such a high rate of childhood leukemia.

Professionals claim we inherited these conditions and that we experienced so much trauma that our brains had meltdowns. Sorry, but our world is less traumatic than it ever has been and we are experiencing a mental illness epidemic. Even people with a grade school biology education know that epidemics cannot be genetic.


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd also appreciate if you wouldn't say I was experiencing "the placebo effect." That is simply ad hominem and makes you look bad. I've been studying neurobehavioral toxicology for three years and if you want to argue my points, that is fine, but don't patronize me.

I experienced agonizing suicidal despair, hypomania, inability to concentrate, rocking back and forth in bed with what feels like a vise grip on my scalp, constant crying and inability to leave the house without a panic attack, the urge to cut myself (I did this on about seven occasions), excessive sleeping/eating, violent outbursts and emotional instability, insomnia and deteriorating short-term memory for years. I had a good experience with Lamictal where I felt the depression lifting, but I had to go to the hospital because I had erythema multiforme and viral meningitis and so I stopped taking it.

I also know the joy of being able to sit and read a book again, to relax completely, to smile and laugh, to converse with people without painful self-consciousness, and to be able to control my emotions. I don't have to "control" them, actually, because they never get _that bad. _ I am completely unmedicated now and only want to take something for the anhedonia while I cure this crap completely. I have no desire to take medications indefinitely.

Some people who come here are not looking to be slaves to pharmaceuticals for the rest of their lives. These messages are for them, not you. If you're going to be recalcitrant about what I have to say, at least keep it to yourself and don't hinder others from pursuing optimum mental health. Removing the second most toxic substance known to man from your body will be a boon to your health regardless of whether you have improvement to your mental illness symptoms.

Andrew Hall Cutler, PhD came down with what he terms Amalgam Illness, and cured it using DMPS. Being a biochemist, he had all the equipment to quantify how much mercury was being excreted from his body during this time and how much was being released from his fillings. Dr. Christopher Shade was also mercury toxic and quantified his excretion.

Dr. Andrew Hall Cutler says:
_All the cases of major depression I've been able to get relevant tests and history on had heavy metal toxicity. Some of these people chelated, and those who did improved. They also have a very high rate of comorbidity with other heavy metal/mercury related problems, which would not be expected if major depression were due to something else. There are obvious biochemical routes through which mercury causes major depression, e. g. reduction of cyclic AMP levels in the brain. Since major depression is clearly not a survival trait, one would not expect there to be a genetic susceptibility to it since this would have quickly gone extinct in cave man days. The standard medical treatments are clearly ineffective in the long term, meaning they're not doing anything about the cause of the problem. Ditto for psychiatric stuff...So all I can really say is that a lot of people with major depression have heavy metal problems as the cause of it, maybe most of them. My best estimate is in the 95%+ 
category. _


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Does swallowed fillings count? I had a couple swallowed when i was a kid. If that stuff so toxic why the hell they used it in dental fillings?


The danger was more that you inhaled the mercury from the broken filling than the swallowing itself. It's much more dangerous to breathe it than to eat it. They still allow it in fillings because it's _cheap. _ It's not a very good substance for restoration not only because it's toxic, but because it has a tendency to crack teeth when exposed to temperature fluctuations.

Check out the Internation Academy of Oral Medicine and Toxicology:
http://www.iaomt.org/

-or-

Consumers for Dental Choice:
http://www.toxicteeth.org/

-or-

the Amalgam Health Effects Review Docket submitted to the FDA by Dental Amalgam Mercury Solutions:
http://www.flcv.com/fdarev.html


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

j a m said:


> I don't blame you for believing them, but laws are usually legislated with business interests as the bottom line, not the health of citizens. Personally, I feel studies that are not commissioned by interests are more believable that what some state law implies. I would hesitate to entrust my health to lobbyists.
> 
> What state is this bulb business in?


Well said, Jam.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry I'm not going to waste my time with those studies. Everyone can make big claims. Dr. Mercola makes some of the most idiotic claims in science and as such is considered a quack. Maybe he's just smart and taking advantage of an easily susceptible population. DPMS needs to be injected in high amounts to be effective and is only used in acute cases as there are dangers to its use. Organic mercury is not affected at all by DPMS. DPMS also is known to increase methylmercury in the brain initially and it levels off after a while and does not have much impact. It does very little in chronic exposure.



> http://toxsci.oxfordjournals.org/content/61/2/224.full.pdf
> 
> The initial increase in brain
> mercury content seen following a single DMPS injection is of
> ...


Anyways, no one cares about your fake credentials. You talk about drug companies wanting you on their drugs. DPMS is a synthetic acid developed by those same companies. And no one with any respect to health would go to a website telling people to abandon their doctors advice and use quackery to self heal and possibly cause a health impact.


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Sorry I'm not going to waste my time with those studies. Everyone can make big claims. Dr. Mercola makes some of the most idiotic claims in science and as such is considered a quack. Maybe he's just smart and taking advantage of an easily susceptible population. DPMS needs to be injected in high amounts to be effective and is only used in acute cases as there are dangers to its use. Organic mercury is not affected at all by DPMS. DPMS also is known to increase methylmercury in the brain initially and it levels off after a while and does not have much impact. It does very little in chronic exposure.
> 
> Anyways, no one cares about your fake credentials. You talk about drug companies wanting you on their drugs. DPMS is a synthetic acid developed by those same companies. And no one with any respect to health would go to a website telling people to abandon their doctors advice and use quackery to self heal and possibly cause a health impact.


I didn't say that, and don't talk to me like that. Simply put, don't. I'm a human being, treat me with respect. It's just an internet forum and we're both adults. I have different opinions than you. For example, you say Dr. Mercola is a quack, and that is _your opinion_. I think any doctors who focus on treating the symptoms as opposed to the root cause of an illness are quacks, but that is my opinion. Also, doctors may be correct about one thing and wrong about another...that is the nature of science and human fallibility.

I get my DMPS as a research chemical and I haven't had a single problem with it. You're not supposed to _inject_ DMPS anyway...that is a very outdated and extremely dangerous method of use. It's not the DMPS that hurts you, it's the mercury that is mobilized by using too much chelator. That is what you mean when you talk of increasing mercury levels in the brain. Many people are injured by improper IV use of chelators (again, not the chelators themselves, but the mobilization of too much mercury and subsequent redistribution). I would never advocate the use of an IV chelator, and yes, all mammals excrete mercury when giving DMPS.

If DMPS does increase mercury levels in the brain, where is that mercury coming from pray tell? It's coming from your tissues!

Dr. Andrew Hall Cutler recommends taking very small and frequent doses of DMPS, DMSA, or Alpha Lipoic Acid on its half-life round the clock to keep blood levels up. In his book he has a chapter on chelating agent pharmacokinetics and you can put the formulas into an excel table and 
calculate the excretion rates based on your weight and dosing. You can get mercury urine and fecal tests done _while chelating_, which will show you a pretty accurate measure of your excretion.

No one is saying "abandon your doctors!" but a lot of doctors usually don't test for mercury in a way that understands the chemistry of the element. There are a lot who do, find one!

Why do you support the use of neurotoxin that according to the EPA is the #1 health threat to Americans?

Here are some studies from organizations that you might find credible:
1. World Health Organization(WHO),1991, Environmental Health criteria 118, Inorganic Mercury, WHO, Geneva; http://www.inchem.org/documents/ehc/ehc/ehc118.htm
2. (a) Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry, U.S. Public Health Service, "Toxicological Profile for Mercury" March, 1999; page 7 & (b)Jan 2003 Media Advisory, New MRLs for toxic substances, MRL:elemental mercury vapor/inhalation/chronic & MRL: methyl mercury/ oral/acute; & www.atsdr.cdc.gov/mrls.html

To my readers out there: my bet is he wont look at my studies, but use emotional appeals. "Sorry I'm not going to waste my time with those studies." Waste your time? Why argue about something when you're not educated about it? The _least_ that could come out of banning mercury in dentistry is a very positive impact on the environment.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, there are a lot of conflicting views by scientists. But one thing is for sure there are those who make objective claims and those who theorize with nothing to back them up. You are making a connection with no scientifically verifiable information. Mercury is poisonous, therefore, my fillings are the cause of my depression and everyone elses. I'm not saying to rush out and get mercury fillings but to make that claim is ridiculous. Once again the amount of mercury released from these fillings is negligible this is why there isn't a nation wide panic to get them removed. Dentists use new and better fillings for obviously the health reasons but also aesthetic reasons. Mercury fillings look ugly, no doubt. Anyways, you need to go to Japan one of the highest fish consuming countries in the world where mercury is not causing an entire nation to become depressed. 

I'm not arguing that placebo is not a good method of curing yourself. The mind is powerful and that's why people during scientific trials are cured with sugar pills. You got your sugar cure and I'm happy for you. Don't push your crap on people who are unlikely to even have mercury fillings due to the age group present in this forum. 

Cheer up kiddo. *taps you on the chin*


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MissCatherine said:


> I would like to note, however, that all forms of mercury are toxic regardless of what you've heard. This has been common knowledge since antiquity.


I never said mercury wasn't toxic. It is and you're 100% correct that the toxicity of mercury has been known since antiquity.

Lead is toxic too, providing yet another reason for me not to swallow bullets nor dine on paint chips in my old house.

Doesn't the removal of a filling result in additional damage to tooth structure? Or is there some way to get mercury amalgam fillings out without any harm what so ever to what remains of the natural tooth?

I still stand by my position that it's a scam. Dentists have relatively little to do nowadays, seeing how they told everyone about brushing & flossing, the magical method of preventing cavities. Having little to fill, they have too search for jobs to do -- like filling teeth that already have fillings with "new & improved" fillings.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kehcorpz said:


> Dentists use new and better fillings for obviously the health reasons but also aesthetic reasons. Mercury fillings look ugly, no doubt.


Yes, it's definitely a cosmetic issue. The rich & famous sure aren't going to open their mouth for you to see a bunch of metal. They're going to have pretty fillings that perfectly match their teeth. Teeth that a shade of white never found in nature.

I can think of one singer who back in the early 1980s could be seen with plenty of amalgam fillings when he opened his mouth to really howl. Magically, those very visible fillings went away as he became a multi-millionaire.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I refuse to buy, use or believe anything that is marketed in a certain way. 

I also impose a blanket Facebook rule where anyone who links to this kind of stuff gets unfriended.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I never said mercury wasn't toxic. It is and you're 100% correct that the toxicity of mercury has been known since antiquity.
> 
> Lead is toxic too, providing yet another reason for me not to swallow bullets nor dine on paint chips in my old house.


People love jumping on fads, and people write books to profit off these people. There was a time when Candida Albicans was responsible for all your ailments. The problem is that these books by doctors were going on and quoting studies that have absolutely no merit and taken out of context. People bought it and believed they had systematic candida problem. You can still find people on forums like curezone talking about it. They do these colon cleanses and take pictures of their feces, it's hilarious. The funny part is they find this odd stuff in their feces while doing the cleanse, but really it's the clay they are consuming. It was a funny phase people went through. Little did they know that a systematic Candida infection is rare and is fatal. Mercury and Gluten are the new phases. Oh yah and Fructose too. These same anti mercury people believe it is the cause of autism. There's a bunch of scientists that got together and created this science based medicine site. It's funny how it exposes these quacks.

To quote one of their articles.



> We can apply the same basic principle on the population level. If a public health intervention is addressing the actual cause of one or more diseases, then we should see some objective markers of disease frequency or severity decrease over time. Putting fluoride in the public water supply decreased the incidence of tooth decay. Adding iodine to salt decreased the incidence of goiter. Fortifying milk with vitamin D decreased the incidence of rickets. However, removing thimerosal from the childhood vaccine schedule did not reduce the incidence of autism (or the rate of increase in autism diagnosis). That is because calcium deficiency causes rickets, but thimerosal (or the mercury it contains) does not cause autism.


Anyways, these guys are pretty neat as they expose poorly done studies for what they are. But people still jump on them and write books. And people like the original poster buy into it and think they are experts.

It's funny because she asks who's using DPMS and then mentions she gets it from a research lab and it's high quality and you know all the kids on this site have access to that. This stuff is not safe no doubt and probably the cause of her fanatic behaviour.

Gluten free is the new fad, yet the percentage of people with Celiac disease is so low. People believe it is the cause of their issues too.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Please don't be gullible, people -- the nonsense about fillings is simply another way that unethical people use pseudoscience to separate fools from their money: http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/mercury.html


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

meh, I am ambivalent about mercury. I have sat through many hours of lectures from Naturopaths during my time time in massage school (I never worked as a massage therapist due to SA). One of my teachers seemed to think Chelation therapy could solve all ails. She especially believed that the preservative used in immunizations contained mercury and caused autism in children. There is a hippy town near where I live and a lot of parents are refusing to have their children immunized because they're afraid of the Thimerosal (a mercury-containing organic compound that has been used since the '30's as a preservative in immunization shots). Anyways, Thimerosal has been phased out of almost all immunization shots but conspiracy theorists and new-ager's still think that getting their kids immunized is a bad idea even though the mercury isn't there anymore and when it was used, it didn't have a statistically significant effect anyways.

Since I have no fillings and I can't contribute my problems to childhood immunizations my only concern would be mercury in fish. When I was bicycle touring I practically lived on canned tuna for months. But I had severe anxiety before that. I'll probably have a tuna sandwich for dinner tonight. I think Mercury is just one more thing to be anxious about so personally I just tune out those fears. I have enough things to be anxious about and mercury ain't one.

Think of the mad hatters, mercury poisoning is a very different realm from what most of us experience.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

> Anyway, three years ago I was diagnosed as having *Pure O OCD, Bipolar II, PTSD, and SAD*. I haven't had a manic episode since I had the amalgams removed, and my depression is no longer suicidal and debilitating...it's merely anhedonic.


These mental disorders are almost impossible to achieve from simply removing amalgam fillings. Stating that you had no manic episode since removing amalgams is hilarious. I mean you are making a mockery out of these patients with real symptoms. Giving statements like these are outrageous. Mental disorders are one of the hardest thing to treat and cannot be fixed overnight. You are simply making false claim out there and making people concern they are inhaling poison. Geez get off your high horse and stop this propaganda bulls$it.


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. I linked to all kinds of studies. You people just didn't look at any of the information.

Norway and Sweden have banned all use of dental amalgam.

*IF ANY OF YOU CAN READ ANY OF THESE 2,000 PEER-REVIEWED STUDIES, THEN I CAN TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY:*
http://www.flcv.com/fdarev.html

*WHY WOULD ANYONE ADVOCATE THE USE OF THE SECOND MOST POTENT NEUROTOXIN KNOWN TO MAN??* Would you let someone put uranium in your mouth?

Even 1 atom of mercury causes detriment to the human organism-- read the studies.

I did NOT say I treated my Bipolar overnight. I said it took me three years, and I still have symptoms. I had one manic episode after the removal, about six months after to be exact. This is from around-the-clock medical detoxification...nothing hippie about it. The drugs were created for this purpose.

I think what you are saying is criminal. If people have mental illness, heavy metal toxicity of all sorts should be ruled out. Read the studies. *Why treat yourself with psychiatric medications for the rest of your life, if what is causing you mental illness is exogenous? *

You can't scare me off of here by throwing insults.

"Think of the mad hatters" he says. Do you even know what symptoms the mad hatters experienced? Trembling, loss of coordination, slurred speech, memory loss, depression, irritability and anxiety. Read the studies.

In in 1989, the Environmental Protection Agency declared amalgams a hazardous substance. STUDIES, people: read the ****ing studies.


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

> * quote removed *


It's funny because I lurked on these boards for a long time, and I actually had a lot of respect for you based on your posts. I'm posting peer-reviewed research and you're trying to bully me. I don't have a low-level of intellect. I have an IQ of 129. I don't just read things "written on the internet." I know how to conduct research like many of you.

I did research regarding the NMDA antagonism of memantine, tried it but it caused too much aggression. I was excited to tell people on here about my trial of Parnate and how I found a source for Parnate online without a prescription. I was excited about being a member of this community.

I'm not going to leave because I know many of you are suffering from heavy metal toxicity and there are a few people who will benefit from reading my posts. It's worth it to me for them to read it. Even if mercury didn't exist in dentistry, do you really believe that heavy metal toxicity isn't an issue in the Industrial world?

Do you know the symptoms of arsenic poisoning? You probably don't. Do you know how people get exposed to antimony? You probably don't.

I guess I failed to realize it's hard to argue on any forum, much less one populated by the mentally ill.


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

Stanford University has a link to an essay written by Alfred Stock in 1926 regarding the hazards of mercury vapor in the lab. He describes the symptoms he and his colleagues experienced after years of chronic mercury vapor exposure. 
http://www.stanford.edu/~bcalhoun/AStock.htm

"Mental weariness and exhaustion, lack of inclination and inability to perform any, particularly mental, work, and increased need for sleep. There were tremors of the spread-out fingers and also sometimes the eyelids. There was pain in various locations of the body, tearing in the back and limbs, and pressure in the liver area. At times, there were disturbances of stomach and intestinal activity, loss of appetite, sudden bladder pressure, isolated bouts of diarrhea, which occurred without other possible causes.

The most depressing accompanying sign relating to mental work was the diminshment of memory. My memory, which had previously been excellent, left more and more to be desired and became worse and worse until, two years ago, I suffered from nearly complete memory loss.

Only with the help of extensive notes and great effort was I able to put together a scientific paper or deliver a lecture. I forgot the telephone number on the way from the telephone book to the telephone. I forgot everything that I had once learned by heart. I forgot the content of the book or theater play I had just read or seen as well as my own work, which had been published. It was impossible for me to remember numbers and names. Often even the names of good acquaintances were lost. Specifically, I lost the ability for arithmetic and mathematical figuring. Also my chess playing ability suffered. The impairment of memory, particularly that of people memory and the worsening ability to do arithmetic, seem to be signs peculiar to insidious mercury vapor poisoning. This showed itself in blatant form in my co-workers and other people whom I got to know who had been under the influence of mercury for a longer period of time. Soon after all of us in the laboratory had found out what was wrong with us, we sat down together to put down on paper a completed piece of work where we had to do a lot of mathematics. None of us was able to add up columns of ten to twenty multi-digit numbers without making mistakes.

Added to that were depression, and a vexing inner restlessness, which later also caused restless sleep. By nature companionable and loving life, I withdrew moodily into myself, shied away from the public, stayed away from people and social activity, and unlearned the joy in art and nature. Humor became rusty. Obstacles, which formerly I would have overlooked smilingly (and am overlooking again today), seemed insurmountable. Scientific work caused great effort. I forced myself to go to the laboratory without being able to get anything useful accomplished in spite of all efforts. Thought came laboriously and pedantically. I had to deny myself working on solutions to questions beyond the nearest tasks at hand. The lecture that used to be a pleasure became a torture. The preparations for a lecture, the writing of a dissertation, or merely a simple letter caused unending effort in styling the material and wrestling with the language. Not seldom did it happen that I misspelled words or left out letters. It was not nice to be aware of these shortcomings, not to know their cause, not to know a way to their elimination, and to have to fear further deterioration."

*His description is identical to the symptoms Andrew Hall Cutler PhD outlines from chronic dental amalgam mercury vapor inhalation:*

"In an overall lifestyle sense, the fact that symptoms come and go leads to the victim having periods of weeks to years of being highly functional and productive, interspersed with periods of being nonproductive and having a hard time getting anything done. Life seems to progress in fits and starts. Great progress is made on projects which later get shelved for long periods. As the disease continues, the productive periods become shorter, fewer, and farther between.

There are emotional changes in mercury poisoning. Depression slowly sets in. Victims feel fatigued and listless. They lack motivation - even for crucial tasks. They lose interest in their surroundings and in their own life. They do not enjoy life, or experience happiness or joy. They experience constant fear e. g. of losing their job. They may be very tense. They feel hopeless. They have a sense of impending doom. Every small problem is discouraging. Minor difficulties seem overwhelming and insurmountable.

The altered emotional state of a mercury intoxicated person leads to impaired interpersonal relationships. They become increasingly irritable and sensitive, reacting strongly to relatively innocent remarks. They may not be able to take orders, instructions, or suggestions without losing their temper. They resent criticism and may interpret innocent remarks critically. They may have an exaggerated response to stimulation and become fearful or anxious and nervous. They may project their fears and anxieties onto others, making inappropriate criticisms or attacks. They become shy and avoid dealing with strangers. While timid, they may unexpectedly lose self control with strangers. They may wish to visit with friends and family extensively, often wishing to engage in long, repetitive conversations, then withdraw for prolonged periods of time. They withdraw more and more from social contacts.

Intelligence gradually deteriorates. Previously bright persons become dull and slow in thinking. They suffer from a progressive decline specifically affecting short term memory as well as the faculties for logical reasoning. Thus their ability to do things like balance the checkbook, do math, or play chess suffers. They lose the ability to concentrate. Memory problems may be more from distractability and inability to concentrate and pay enough attention to get things INTO their memory than an actual failure to remember things (thus they may complain of memory problems but do well on memory tests). They cease being motivated towards their work or other tasks.

Thoughts become heavy, repetitive and pedantic. Creative thinking becomes progressively more difficult, eventually becoming impossible. They become unable to select the right words to convey their meaning, and make stylistic and grammatical errors. Their ability to express themselves declines progressively.

There is a distinctive cognitive symptom of being unable to think clearly without great effort. The best description for people who have not experienced it is of a hangover without pain. People who have experienced it will recognize the term "brain fog" as entirely descriptive.

As the victim's level of intoxication waxes and wanes they go through periods of life when they do or do not dream. Dreaming may be in black and white.

Early physical symptoms include dizziness, tinnitus (ringing in the ears), insomnia, daytime drowsiness, loss of appetite, a tendency towards diarrhea - often alternating with constipation, cold hands and feet, a tendency towards sweating (some people have the opposite symptom and do not sweat at all), flushing or reddening of the skin - particularly on the face and neck. Some people blush frequently, but others do not blush at all. Asthma is a symptom of chronic mercury poisoning. Digestive disturbances are also common.

The skin becomes dry, athlete's foot and toenail fungus progress, and the insides of the ankles, particularly behind the ankle bone and a bit above it become dry, itchy, flaky and peel. This often becomes painful and annoying enough to keep the victim up at night. Even after fungus and yeast infection has been eliminated hyperkeratosis, often with papular erythema and itching are common.

The hair becomes thinner, dryer, duller, less strongly colored, slower growing, and more brittle.

The biological clock is disturbed. Waking up late and staying up late is more common than being an "early bird." Try as they might, the mercury poisoned person simply cannot control their circadian rhythm.

Victims may become photophobic and find bright light uncomfortable and unpleasant. There may be visual disturbances, including alterations in color perception leading to reduced sensitivity to the color red, or color blindness. The ability to focus on distant objects may be sporadically impaired. Peripheral vision may be reduced in the most severe cases.

The hands and feet often become distinctly cold. This can occur suddenly and is most distinctive when combined with sweating. Later in more severe poisoning they may also tingle or lose feeling.

The effects of mercury on the mouth are receding, sometimes spongy gums that bleed easily and teeth that are 'loose' in their sockets and can be wiggled very slightly. It also causes excessive salivation and unusually bad breath. 
Mercury interferes with the sense of smell which becomes less acute, and later with hearing, in which perception of sounds does not diminish as notably as the patient's ability to understand and interpret them - e. g. to understand speech directed at them even though they hear it clearly.

Victims often experience discomfort that feels like a "tight band around their head." They may also experience sharp points of discomfort in their ear canals at bedtime.

Mercury also interferes with the body's ability to regulate temperature. Victims may alternate between being hot and cold when the temperature isn't changing, or have to wear more clothes than other people, or have more difficulty than other people in staying comfortable while the temperature changes. Temperature disregulation also leads to 'night sweats.'"


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

Paul said:


> Please don't be gullible, people -- the nonsense about fillings is simply another way that unethical people use pseudoscience to separate fools from their money: http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/mercury.html


I'm sorry, but no one takes any stock in anything Stephen Barrett has to say. It's kind of embarrassing that you quoted him, as I'm sure even the most outspoken anti-naturopathic people on this board stay far away from him and his dubious qualifications.

*The California Supreme Court stated:*

The Court finds that Dr. Barrett lacks sufficient qualifications in this area [FDA regulation of drugs]. Expertise in FDA regulation suggests a knowledge of how the agency enforces federal statutes and the agency's own regulations. Dr. Barrett's purported legal and regulatory knowledge is not apparent. He is not a lawyer, although he claims he attended several semesters of correspondence law school. While Dr. Barrett appears to have had several past conversations with FDA representatives, these appear to have been sporadic, mainly at his own instigation, and principally for the purpose of gathering information for his various articles and Internet web-sites. He has never testified before any governmental panel or agency on issues relating to FDA regulation of drugs. Presumably his professional continuing education experiences are outdated given that he has not had a current medical license in over seven years. For these reasons, there is no sound basis on which to consider Dr. Barrett qualified as an expert on the issues he was offered to address. Moreover, there was no real focus to his testimony with respect to any of the issues in this case associated with Defendants' products.

*In Canada, Barrett admitted to claims made by a plaintiff that:*

The sole purpose of the activities of Barrett & Baratz are to discredit and cause damage and harm to health care practitioners, businesses that make alternative health therapies or products available, and advocates of non-allopathic therapies and health freedom.

Barrett has interfered with the civil rights of numerous Americans, in his efforts to have his critics silenced.

Barrett has strategically orchestrated the filing of legal actions in improper jurisdictions for the purpose of frustrating the victims of such lawsuits and increasing his victims costs.

Barrett failed the exams he was required to pass to become a Board Certified Medical Doctor.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*This line is busy.*


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Yes, there are a lot of conflicting views by scientists. But one thing is for sure there are those who make objective claims and those who theorize with nothing to back them up. You are making a connection with no scientifically verifiable information. Mercury is poisonous, therefore, my fillings are the cause of my depression and everyone elses. I'm not saying to rush out and get mercury fillings but to make that claim is ridiculous. Once again the amount of mercury released from these fillings is negligible this is why there isn't a nation wide panic to get them removed. Dentists use new and better fillings for obviously the health reasons but also aesthetic reasons. Mercury fillings look ugly, no doubt. Anyways, you need to go to Japan one of the highest fish consuming countries in the world where mercury is not causing an entire nation to become depressed.
> 
> I'm not arguing that placebo is not a good method of curing yourself. The mind is powerful and that's why people during scientific trials are cured with sugar pills. You got your sugar cure and I'm happy for you. Don't push your crap on people who are unlikely to even have mercury fillings due to the age group present in this forum.
> 
> Cheer up kiddo. *taps you on the chin*


Don't patronize me.

Might I ask why you're not suggesting people run out and get mercury fillings? If it's safe, and the alternatives are so much worse, why not get a whole mouthful of them (provided you have the cavities that need filling)?

Also, if dentists were just trying to con people into getting their amalgams removed, why did so many dentists submit letters to the FDA Joint Panel on Dental Amalgam stating that they no longer use amalgam due to its deleterious effect on their patients? Wouldn't they place the amalgams and then hope people would come back to have them removed?

There is plenty of scientifically verifiable information. Check out the over 2,000 peer-reviewed studies I posted.

I never said "mercury is poisonous therefore that is why I was sick." I said that I had diagnostic testing done including tests for mineral derangement and urine porphyrin levels. These tests came up positive for mercury poisoning, so I skeptically began research. I decided to use the protocol Andrew Hall Cutler PhD used for his own mercury poisoning, and it's working. It's taken a long time for this degree of reduction in symptoms.

You said "Once again the amount of mercury released from these fillings is negligible this is why there isn't a nation wide panic to get them removed" and then shortly after "Don't push your crap on people who are unlikely to even have mercury fillings due to the age group present in this forum." Amalgam is being phased out all over the world and that is why our age group doesn't get them as much.

No panic to have them removed? I don't think you're paying attention.
*The United State Government supports the phasing out of dental mercury:*
"The United States supports further consideration of dental amalgam by the INC such that the agreement is able to achieve the phase down, with the goal of eventual phase out by all Parties, of mercury amalgam upon the development and availability of affordable, viable alternatives."
http://www.unep.org/hazardoussubstances/Portals/9/Mercury/Documents/INC3/United States.pdf

I also stated there are many different sources of mercury; it's ubiquitous in the air, water, and food. Everyone is poisoned by it to some extent in the Western world.

I don't see what is so wrong about getting rid of a poison. If you've never tested for it, _you don't know._

Here is the Future Use of Materials for Dental Restoration
Report of the meeting convened at World Health Organization Headquarters, Geneva, Switzerland 11-16-09
http://www.who.int/oral_health/publications/dental_material_2011.pdf


----------



## MissCatherine (Jul 10, 2012)

Paul said:


> Please don't be gullible, people -- the nonsense about fillings is simply another way that unethical people use pseudoscience to separate fools from their money: http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/mercury.html


Professor Emeritus Dr. Boyd Haley, former chairman of the Chemistry Department at the University of Kentucky discusses the NIH defunding mercury studies:


----------



## wewillsee (Apr 23, 2008)

MissCatherine said:


> Professor Emeritus Dr. Boyd Haley, former chairman of the Chemistry Department at the University of Kentucky discusses the NIH defunding mercury studies:


I just had googled "social anxiety mercury" a bit ago, and came up on thiis site...I don't think i've been on here in awhile..maybe a lurk here and there...but I commend you on posting on what you believe...I can't say either way if you're right or wrong, as I'm not in a position to get my fillings removed, but when I do, i'm gonna get it done...

I remember years ago, I couldn't sleep it...it was mainly because my legs had this weird sensation...I went to a dr, and found I had RLS, restless leg syndrome..he wanted to prescribe me some meds, and I refused... I ended up going to an herbalist and he asked if I tended to consume diet products... he mentioned most gum has it, many diet drinks, and several low fat/no fat products had them....well, i always chewed gum, I was hooked on diet sprite and diet dr pepper, and I pretty much always bought lowfat products ...he told me to start reading every label and completely remove all aspartame products for at least 30 days... I haven't had RLS since...if i drink a soda, its mexian coke w/pure can sugar... I had googled an old aspartame study from the 70's before the FDA appv'd aspartame (thru the gov't/rumsfeld/monsanto/searle connection), and low and behold, RLS, was one of the symptoms that aspartame users complained about...

I'd tell my story on some forums here and there when aspartame or RLS sufferers brought it up...but you'd always get those one or two members telling me it was a placebo effect, or the gov't approves it so its ok, or that there was a study that disproves it.... some people may quit aspartame cold turkey and see no changes, while others may say changes as I did.... well, the same could go for mercury fillings... so don't get down at all if you're attacked....some people have something inside that just want to be contrarian, they may find facts just to oppose yours, and fight tooth and nail...you say yes, they say no...up, they say down...they'll just look for something, anything...I know, because I used to be exactly the same way....

my dad just told me the other day, his dad would always tell him, sometimes when you just tell the truth, some people just don't like it....I really didn't get what it meant, and thought it was odd he'd say that...he's old now, and tends to say things sometimes, and they just make sense.... sorry for the long post, just wanted to throw in my 2 cents.. I appreciate the info you've provided


----------



## Miss Sue (Sep 12, 2013)

*could my fillings really be at the root of all these health issues??*

I was shocked to read your story Miss Catherine!

I am 53 yr old female and the past 7 years my health has declined far what I could have ever imagined. I went from healthy, working 50 hours a week, 6 figure income to being a SSDI. I am reading more about toxicity which 2 drs have done blood work and said the past 5 years I have high levels of heavy metals. I have large silver fillings that have been in my mouth for 35-40 yrs. I have at least 6 of them. I have fibromyalgia, major depression, anxiety, severe candida albicans that I have done everything possible for including prescription, compounding prescriptions and holistic/herbs. This last year have been diagnosed with hashimotos and trying to find the right dose of Armour. I have been studying about different ways to chelate yet keep getting do not even do this till I have my fillings removed. Do you know anything about Detox Max Plus by BioImmune or Lipoflow EDTA? Then there is IMD. I am SO confused which partly is from my brain fog and mild cognitive loss due to whatever is happening in my body. I have seen 2 neurologist, diagnosed with Lymes 4 years ago by a doc in MO and placed on 14 months of heavy antibiotic which ruined my gut. ok so I am a mess and just spilled it out here. Is it really possible that I could have my 40 year old fillings taken out, detox and have so much of this beat? I appreciate any and all feedback. I want to get back to real estate, my life as a mother and wife, feeling productive and not feel like I am some strange hypochondriac. Is there anyone out there that has been there? I am an extrovert who right now can not leave my home but when forced. I am on 2 antidepressants (Wellbutrin and Savella), Lamictal, b12 injections twice weekly, Clonazapam, Zanaflex, and Creon cuz whatever is happening is now affecting my pancreas.


----------



## megabandp (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks MissCatherine for the information it makes a lot of sense. I noticed there is a few shills here that will dispute anything that has a chance of working just so the pharmaceutical industry doesn't lose any business. It seems like the same few posters with multiple thousands of posts disputing things that might work over and over again. It's almost like they're being paid to do this.


----------



## braindamage (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi MissCatherine,

your posts sound very convincing. I am struggeling with same kinds of symptoms (even if not to this extend). If you ever check this forum again please ping me, would have a couple of questions.

Thanks


----------

